# algae blooms & die-offs



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i've heard many say algae favors various different nutrient deficiencies.

i found a forum for algae scrubbers, and someone had mentioned using 
harvesting the algae scrubber, ... then feeding what has grown in the sea (SW tank i'm guessing)
with an abundance of the right nutrients algae is then only short on light and dies off.

it's not the first time i've heard a healthy tank algae problems will solve themselves, just give it time.
it is the first time i've heard someone post a theory as to why.

it makes sense to me only because i have nothing else to go.

does this relate to other people at all ?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess so. I'm after having green algae (which my nerite LOVED until pond snails came along and ate it all) then my tank began growing hair algae which attaches to everything. It still does but I control it better by turning the lights on for only about 4-6 hours a day. My anacharis is suffering with that though. 

In my 3 g I still have green algae because the tank is in a window. I have dark solid colored folders "blocking" out the light but I guess the algae is thriving on some deficiency now. 

The only tank I do not have a problem with is my neglected cold water RCS tank. There are a few plants in there but no heater, it is also in a window but there is not even a speck of algae. Weird huh?


----------

